# I am having a bad attack, what to eat?



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

I was very stupid, ate things I KNOW I cant but did anyway. Hot dog, french fries, beer. We were celebrating some of my sons accomplishments and of course teenage boys want hot dogs and french fries. Believe me I will never do that again. I woke up about 4 am in the most pain I have ever had. I still hurt but D has stopped. I am drinking peppermint tea. I have to go to work tomorrow, just cant miss anymore. I know it is going to take days to get back to normal. Do I even attempt any solids or stick to liquids? I have applesauce, chicken, rice, herbal tea, chicken broth. This is the worse attack I have had.Thanks so much


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, been there done that. I ate something bad this morning and I'm paying for it now. You are eating the right stuff, just make sure your chicken broth is both non fat AND no MSG, most of it isn't.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I find that plain white rice is ok for me. NO BUTTER!Saltine crackers are good, too.Sometimes plain, steamed chicken (white meat) is ok if you are feeling better. I can't even think about this until I am on the mend.Pedialyte is good if you have had a lot of D. The orange is the only flavor I can stand.Hope this helps!


----------



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. Are goldfish crackers ok? I seem to tolerate them. I was really woozy at work today and they helped. I am not getting enough food but I am trying to avoid the Levsin, it makes me feel funny. I am living on peppermint tea, chicken, rice and goldfish crackers. My stomach still hurts alot, the pain was brutal.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

We have all fallen off the "wagon" from time to time! I eat white rice and grahm crakers. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## shira (Nov 20, 2003)

hi everybody,i,too, am in a very bad shape the last couple of weeks. my belly looks like a huge baloon, just waiting to be burst. i'm really suffering. i can't wear anything, and the minute i'm off work, it's straight home and stay there.i've tried everything i can think of. i must say that i was on atkins for 3 weeks and the relief was really noticeble. but i couldn't stay on that, it was too difficult, especially because i'm vegeterian. carbs are no good for us! is the real sollution just stop eating???please help me if you can think of something i can do to relieve my stomach and make the gas go away.thanx


----------



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

Shira, I know how you feel. Do you know what types of foods are causing your problems? I am not sure myself but I stay far, far away from high fats, red meats, high fructose, whole wheat, raw veggies. For me carbs are good. I usually eat potato (plain, no butter, sour cream etc), white rice (again plain), sour dough bread, crackers. I have actually lost 15 pounds, mostly because foods scare me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

I am currently drinking lots of peppermint tea, hot. It's helpful to add fresh ginger too. I make mashed potatoes with chicken broth. I like vegetable broth too. I get the instant from the health food stores. It has less sodium. I go back to this diet whenever my system is upset. It usually works, but is hard to keep at it because it's boring.


----------



## smariecca (Jan 2, 2004)

I usually go back to the B-R-A-T (banana, rice, applesauce, toast) diet whenever my stomach is in a rage. I also drink a can of Ensure for the vitamins (it's lactose free which means I can tolerate it just fine). One of my favorite things to eat though is some rice with vegetable broth (I'm a vegetarian so you could do chicken broth instead). Peppermint tea also works well to calm my stomach down.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i find peppermint tea is helpful when i have tummy ache,also twinings do a tea which is camomile,honey & vanilla, this is also good. i find and some people may laugh but bananas are a good food to eat, also pasta, boiled rice,and certain cheeses.i cant enjoy sprouts, cabbage any more as they make me feel too gassy.pickles and peppers also aggravate me so i lay off them now.citrus fruits i have found can be a killer especially oranges, hope this is some help.


----------



## Schnukie (Oct 3, 2003)

I am like many others. I have no problems with bread (white) and pasta products. Red meats, veggies (especially raw) and fatty foods are no-no's. I still endulge but pay later. I try to limit alcohol, but limited beer is ok. lol why are all the "healthy foods" triggers i wonder. I love a good salad but it doesn't love me. On really bad times when i bloat and can't eat....my fav. is choc. ensure!!! Try it.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Seems to be a real theme here.........there is no theme !! Everyone is allergic to different foods and food combinations. You really have to do your own tests on foods to figure out what upsets your intestines/stomach and what foods will become your calming foods you go back to when you need relief.If you go off the wagon and feel awful, do only liquids, vegetable juices and soups for a day or two to relax your intestines.Get a cleanser that does not bloat you or strip your intestines....like Garden of Life Primal Defense, it's a great one. Also Citricel works well and does not bloat.


----------

